# The official Logic 8 rumor roundup!



## midphase (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, so just for fun, I thought it would be cool to start a thread that discussed nothing but Logic 8 rumors in anticipation of its upcoming release.

This is what we know:

Logic 8 will be released in 2007

Logic 8 will support 23.98 frame rate

Logic 8 will support sample-accurate editing in the Arrange Window

Logic 8 will feature an updated GUI (the Soundtrack Pro 2 plugins indicate the potential new graphical direction)

Logic 8 will feature a better implementation of surround mixing

Logic 8 will feature a surround version of Space Designer

Logic 8 will make usage of the new audio format .CAF as its native file format


This is what we speculate:

Logic 8 will introduce an updated version of EXS24

Logic 8 will come with a 30gig sample/loop library that is being custom created for this particular release.

Logic 8 will introduce a new time stretching/pitch algorhythm

Logic 8 will introduce a series of new plugins and virtual instruments

Logic 8 will introduce a new audio engine architecture capable of taking full advantage of multi-core processing and large amounts of RAM


This is what we don't know:

Logic 8's official release date

Will Logic 8 get rid of the USB dongle (which has been rumored)?

How extensive is the change in Logic 8's new GUI?



The general consensus is that Logic 8 will not be represent a huge change in the application's work-flow. In fact, it is generally accepted that many will be underwhelmed by the new release. It is also generally accepted that while Logic 8 will take advantage of some of OS X.5's new functionality (mostly relating to graphics and animations), Logic 8 will be fully functional in Tiger.

Now, I encourage everyone who know anything and is not undeòæH   _!ýæH   _!þæH   _!ÿæH   _" æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"æH   _"	æH   _"
æH   _"æH   _"æI   _!ñæI


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 15, 2007)

I say... 799 dollars, Bob!


:mrgreen:


----------



## david robinson (Aug 15, 2007)

midphase @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> The general consensus is that Logic 8 will not be represent a huge change in the application's work-flow. In fact, it is generally accepted that many will be underwhelmed by the new release. It is also generally accepted that while Logic 8 will take advantage of some of OS X.5's new functionality (mostly relating to graphics and animations), Logic 8 will be fully functional in Tiger.
> 
> Now, I encourage everyone who know anything and is not under an NDA about Logic 8 to share what they know with this forum. Also....we should start a pool as to when Logic 8 will be released....and come up with a prize!



all for $13.95 at Wall-Mart.

DR9. :roll:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 15, 2007)

Other rumours:

- bye-bye environment

- a super synth that loads up the same files as those created with a variety of Logic's previous synths (like ES1, for eg), allowing these to be put out to pasture.

- a better Apple loop browser

- new vintage (!) fx, like tube compression and tape emulation

- better ways to manage multiple takes (see GarageBand 8 )


----------



## synthetic (Aug 15, 2007)

There was also a rumor about a custom touch-screen interface. I'll bet that it's announced at the AES convention in New York on October 5th for the same price it is now. Actually, if it's a major release it will be announced at a pre-show press conference on October 4th.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 15, 2007)

[quote:d4d854d2e5="midphase @ Tue Aug 14, 2007 òæo   _,…æo   _,†æo   _,‡æo   _,ˆæo   _,‰æo   _,Šæo   _,‹æo   _,Œæo   _,æo   _,Žæo   _,æo   _,æo   _,‘æo   _,’æo   _,“æo   _,”æo   _,•æo   _,–æo   _,—æo   _,˜æo   _,™æo   _,šæo   _,›æo   _,œæo   _,æo   _,žæo   _,Ÿæo   _, æo   _,¡æo   _,¢æo   _,£æo   _,¤æo   _,¥æo   _,¦æo   _,§æo   _,¨æo   _,©æo   _,ªæo   _,«æo   _,¬æo   _,­æo   _,®æo   _,¯æo   _,°æo   _,±æo   _,²æo   _,³æo   _,´æo   _,µæo   _,¶æo   _,·æo   _,¸æo   _,¹æo   _,ºæo   _,»æo   _,¼æo   _,½æo   _,¾æo   _,¿æo   _,Àæo   _,Áæo   _,Âæo   _,Ãæo   _,Äæo   _,Åæo   _,Ææo   _,Çæo   _,Èæo   _,Éæo   _,Êæp   _,Óæp   _,Ôæp   _,Õæp   _,Öæq   _,×æq   _,Øæq   _,Ùæq   _,Úæq   _,Ûæq   _,Üæq   _,Ýæq   _,Þæq   _,ßæq   _,àæq   _,áæq   _,âæq   _,ãæq   _,äæq   _,åæq   _,ææq   _,çæq   _,èæq   _,éæq   _,êæq   _,ëæq   _,ìæq   _,íæq   _,îæq   _,ïæq   _,ðæq   _,ñæq   _,òæq   _,óæq   _,ôæq   _,õæq   _,öæq   _,÷æq   _,øæq   _,ùæq   _,úæq   _,ûæq   _,ü              òæq   _,þæq   _,ÿæq   _- æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-	æq   _-
æq   _-æq   _-æq   _- æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æq   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æs   _-æt   _-æt   _-æt   _-æt   _-æu   _-æu   _- æu   _-!æu   _-"æu   _-#æu   _-$æu   _-%æu   _-&æu   _-'æu   _-(æu   _-)æu   _-*æu   _-+æu   _-,æu   _--æu   _-.æu   _-/æu   _-0æu   _-1æu   _-2æv   _-3æv   _-4æv   _-5æv   _-6æv   _-7æv   _-8æv   _-9æv   _-:æv   _-;æv   _-<æv   _-=æv   _->æv   _-?æv   [email protected]æv   _-Aæv   _-Bæv   _-Cæv   _-Dæv   _-Eæv   _-Fæv   _-Gæv   _-Hæv   _-Iæv   _-Jæv   _-Kæv   _-Læv   _-Mæv   _-Næv   _-Oæv   _-Pæv   _-Qæv   _-Ræv   _-Sæv   _-Tæv   _-Uæv   _-Væv   _-Wæv   _-Xæv   _-Yæv   _-Zæv   _-[æv   _-\æv   _-]æv   _-^æv   _-_æv   _-`æw   _-aæw   _-bæw   _-cæw   _-dæw   _-eæw   _-fæw   _-gæw   _-hæw   _-iæw   _-jæw   _-kæw   _-læw   _-m              òæw   _-oæw   _-pæw   _-qæw   _-ræw   _-sæw   _-tæw   _-uæw   _-væw   _-wæw   _-xæw   _-yæw   _-zæw   _-{æw


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 15, 2007)

One man's BS is another man's candy! You know what it is: we just really, really LOVE our DAW, and, like it was our child off at camp we wonder how changed it will be when it comes back to us in the Fall... :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 15, 2007)

You guys SERIOUSLY need to get a life


----------



## midphase (Aug 15, 2007)

Jay...how can you be so much fun in real life so much of a party pooper online?

I do agree on the mulptiple takes idea. I think the new Garage Band supports it and that leads me to speculate that so will Logic 8.

On a related note, a friend of mine worked for a company who was beta testing FCP Suite 2, and since he himself had not signed an NDA, he was able to tell me a lot about it that he had gathered from hanging out with the video editors who were testing it. So it's quite possible that an "assistant" who works for someone who is beta testing Logic 8 might be able to discuss it without getting into trouble (and without telling any names).


----------



## midphase (Aug 15, 2007)

Another quick note:

If anyone at Apple is reading this and wants me to stop this thread....there's only one thing that you need to do...make me a beta tester!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 15, 2007)

Or send this moderator a case of some excellent Napa Valley red wine. o-[][]-o


----------



## midphase (Aug 23, 2007)

New rumors right off the press:

Lots of transparency effects with plugin windows as they float above the arrange window. When bypassed the plugin windows get even more transparent than when active.

All the plugins including VI instruments like Sculpture are in full surround.

One window GUI (like Ableton LIVE) with collapsable elements of the window, left side is a browser, and bottom is an edit area. 

Full (true) 64bit floating point audio engine and mixer.

Everything is redesigned to improve workflow, the emphasis is on making everything fast and graphically streamlined.

That's the latest!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 24, 2007)

midphase @ 24/8/2007 said:


> Everything is redesigned to improve workflow, the emphasis is on making everything fast and graphically streamlined.



Just as long as they don't leave out some functions in the process... :shock:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2007)

The latest latest rumor:

32-bit audio engine we have now

Minor interface changes designed to make it easier for new people to learn the program

A fix for the notes missing at beginning of sequence and beginning of loop problem, especially in EXS; klopfricker will work perfectly


----------



## david robinson (Aug 24, 2007)

logically, apple won't stray far from the paradigm already in place.
doesn't make good business sense.
right now, i wouldn't like to learn a new "in your face" just to get to use a few new features, that probably won't make my music any better.
look at logic's history, over 15yrs, it's really not changed much.
added to, yes. (this is part of the problem with bugs in it).
if logic were a musical composition, your best, would you want to change all the good bits, just to improve a few of the bad bits? no.
i hope that: the audio quality is improved.
some of the functions are more streamlined.
they get the funk outa the score editor.
they keep the envoirnment intact. 
they improve the syncronisation internally and externally.
DR9. :D


----------



## José Herring (Aug 25, 2007)

What's up with this. I've been looking at Logic for a while. Given that it's been so long since any update and that so far these rumors seem pretty underwhelming I'm starting to conclude that perhaps Logic will go the way of Studio Vision.

Maybe I'm wrong but it's been a long time since anything major has happened to Logic. Meanwhile many other sequencers have made big strides. Luckily Logic was so far ahead of everybody else 5 years ago that they've continued to be dominant all this time, but if they don't do something drastic they're going to be left in the dust this year. 

I hope for everybody's sake that Logic 8 is a quantum jump. So far these rumors seem more like maintenance updates to me.


----------



## SvK (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick....

I'm confused.... 

I'm referring to the 64bit spec that would enable Logic to address more than 4 gig of RAm....(since the new macs can hold 16 gig of RAM, why would Apple forgo their PRO apps taking advantage of that?)

you are saying that will not happen?

If Apple has no intention of releasing a slew of 64 bit PRO apps, then why would Apple develop a 64 bit OS in the first place? 

SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 27, 2007)

SvK @ Mon Aug 27 said:


> Nick....
> 
> I'm confused....
> 
> ...



OK, I don't think I am violating my NDA (if I have one) by saying that at NAMM Dr. Lengeling told me that there were other ways to enable Logic to address more ram besides making it 64 bit.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2007)

SvK - yup, that's what I'm saying and what Jay is saying. You know how you can run separate applications outside Logic to access more RAM? Well, my guess is that it's easier to make that process transparent and do it from within Logic than to rewrite the entire hellishly complicated program from scratch to give it 64-bit memory access.

In other words, the V.I.-playing "module" could be divided into separate applications that don't look like they're separate.


----------



## SvK (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick, Jay

hmmmm

thanx 

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2007)

Note that I'm only speculating.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be very cool then all the plugin VI's wouldn't have to go through a major rewrite to be usable. 

Whenever we do get a new version of Logic it would be nice if it was compatilble with enough plugs to make a session happen.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 28, 2007)

I read the opposite into that statement, that Apple would change the AU "standard" again to support running in another RAM space.


----------



## midphase (Aug 29, 2007)

Well...our questions are about to be finally answered!

Apple will hold a press conference on Sept. 5th, the press invites state the phrase "The Beat Goes On", an obvious reference to Logic Express and Logic Pro. Further, the artwork on the invite appears to indicate a more colorful direction for Logic's GUI and shows covers of albums who have been produced using Logic.

This is great news indeed!

http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/08/28/specialevent/index.php (http://www.macworld.com/news/2007/08/28 ... /index.php)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll take double of whatever Kays is on... >8o ~o) (o)


----------



## SvK (Aug 29, 2007)

Kays,

Sep 5 is about new ipods.

SvK


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Aug 29, 2007)

midphase @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Well...our questions are about to be finally answered!
> 
> Apple will hold a press conference on Sept. 5th, the press invites state the phrase "The Beat Goes On", an obvious reference to Logic Express and Logic Pro. Further, the artwork on the invite appears to indicate a more colorful direction for Logic's GUI and shows covers of albums who have been produced using Logic.
> 
> ...



I don't see how this could be Logic related. Probably ANOTHER iPod model that is .5% smaller than the last one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

Some people at Apple are probably reading this thread and laughing at how far off we all are.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 29, 2007)

I think Kays might have been using the technique of irony. It's in the dictionary, right after gullible.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 29, 2007)

Kays use irony? Nah, that would never happen! :mrgreen: 

I'm figuring "The Beat Goes On" must be a reference to a new feature in Logic along the lines of ProTools' "Beat Detective." I can hardly wait for September 5!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

I just looked up "gullible" and didn't see "irony" before it, Jeff! What dictionary are you using?


----------



## tobyond (Aug 29, 2007)

come on guys everyone knows gullible isn't even in the dictionary!


----------



## midphase (Aug 31, 2007)

Logic could be delayed because some dimwit forgot to back up!!!

Here's the latest!

"Bad news from our underworld contact down at the local pub this month: We could be in for a slightly longer then usual for the next version of one of our favorite DAWs. Word has it that months of work on the major update have gone down the drain because of a "central system failure" compounded by the programming slack attitude to backing up. The most recent code salvageable was from earlier this year." 


I hope this is not true....I hope and prey!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Aug 31, 2007)

> "Bad news from our underworld contact down at the local pub this month: We could be in for a slightly longer then usual for the next version of one of our favorite DAWs. Word has it that months of work on the major update have gone down the drain because of a "central system failure" compounded by the programming slack attitude to backing up. The most recent code salvageable was from earlier this year."



Uh huh....right

Where did you get this?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 31, 2007)

Kays, all they'd have to do is get a copy of the latest build sent out to their beta team if they needed to recover it.


----------



## midphase (Aug 31, 2007)

Ha....not necessarily as they would only have access to a compiled version and not the actual code (although in some cases it is possible to de-compile apps...but the more complex they are the more difficult this becomes).

The more I think about it the less true it seems...I mean they wouldn't be so dumb as to not back up their flagship app at least once a week! Right?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 31, 2007)

midphase @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Logic could be delayed because some dimwit forgot to back up!!!
> 
> Here's the latest!
> 
> ...



Man Kays, I hope you get some work soon.


----------



## midphase (Aug 31, 2007)

Jay...ouch! FYI, I'm working on a film right now!

Don't forget, this place is my coffee break!


----------



## david robinson (Aug 31, 2007)

back to analog and real players.
DR9. :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 1, 2007)

midphase @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Jay...ouch! FYI, I'm working on a film right now!
> 
> Don't forget, this place is my coffee break!



I meant it as a joke but forgot the smiley face. Sorry.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 7, 2007)

Kays, man... you were so fucking right!!! Check it out: http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd29 ... /iFade.png


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 7, 2007)

When's the release! I want one! What sidewalk to I line up on in 90 degree weather for three days so I can be the first to have it?


----------



## soundbase (Sep 12, 2007)

You can stop the rumours. Logic 8 is out. Most of the rumours are true. Still can't seem to fing if the environment is available. There is no more XSKey and there is a simple integrated interface. It looks quite cool. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## fv (Sep 12, 2007)

It also looks like they dropped the price too, unless I'm seeing things. It looks like it only costs $499 to buy Logic Studio and the upgrade from Logic Pro is $199. They added a bunch of additional content but what I'm mostly excited about is the streamlined interface and workflow plus the sample-accurate editing in the arrange window. That and Soundtrack Pro being included now. It's also nice to be done with the XSKey too.

FV


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 12, 2007)

The nodes function now applies to 3rd-party plug-ins!!!! Minis here we come... o-[][]-o

And all 5 jampacks?

199?

Easy. :mrgreen:


----------



## midphase (Sep 12, 2007)

YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 12, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 12/9/2007 said:


> The nodes function now applies to 3rd-party plug-ins!!!! Minis here we come... o-[][]-o



Huh, actually, that's only for effects, not instruments. :evil: :roll: :(


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2007)

"Most of the rumours are true."

They are?!


----------



## synthetic (Sep 12, 2007)

The environment is still there. You can download the Logic 8 manual on the support site.


----------



## midphase (Sep 12, 2007)

Nick and Jay,

I'm planning on doing a "How many did we get right?" rumor roundup once I get a chance to install Logic 8 and see what has indeed changed.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2007)

I heard the name was going to be dropped, everything about it was going to be changed into a post-production Final Cut Pro-like audio program, it was going to be 64-bit from top to bottom, they were working on a new super-sampler, there was going to be no Environment, it was going to have a touch screen interface...and God knows what else.

Every post got more fantastic than the last one (not just here, but all over the internet).


----------



## fv (Sep 12, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Every post got more fantastic than the last one (not just here, but all over the internet).



And for that reason alone, I am greatly disappointed.

So much so that I waited a few hours before ordering the upgrade. 0oD 

FV


----------



## midphase (Sep 21, 2007)

I promised I would do a follow up to see how we did on the rumors front now that I've had a chance to use L8 for a few days.

Contrary to what Jay and Nick alluded to, the rumors were not a waste of time and there was quite a bit of truth floating around....perhaps they were trying to mislead us to "protect the innocents"?

Anyway....here goes my follow up:

This is what we know: 

Logic 8 will be released in 2007 - This was was obviously true!

Logic 8 will support 23.98 frame rate - True once again!

Logic 8 will support sample-accurate editing in the Arrange Window - True also!

Logic 8 will feature an updated GUI (the Soundtrack Pro 2 plugins indicate the potential new graphical direction) - I admit this one is very ambiguous....but I have to give it a passing grade since it turned out to be true!

Logic 8 will feature a better implementation of surround mixing - Absolutely true!

Logic 8 will feature a surround version of Space Designer - True once again!

Logic 8 will make usage of the new audio format .CAF as its native file format - Not true...although the format is supported.


This is what we speculate: 

Logic 8 will introduce an updated version of EXS24 - Half true, the editor has changed and some code has been rewritten in the engine part to access more RAM....but unfortunately the front end of the application was left untouched.

Logic 8 will come with a 30gig sample/loop library that is being custom created for this particular release. - Weeeellll....not quite, although somewhat accurate since it does package the entire JamPack series....I'd give it a "B" for trying!

Logic 8 will introduce a new time stretching/pitch algorhythm - Not true...although the stretching function is better implemented.

Logic 8 will introduce a series of new plugins and virtual instruments - Wrongo...although Delay Designer is a nice addition.

Logic 8 will introduce a new audio engine architecture capable of taking full advantage of multi-core processing and large amounts of RAM - True...although most are still learning exactly how this is applied to the new audio engine.


This is what we don't know: 

Logic 8's official release date - Turns out to be in early September....who would have thunk?

Will Logic 8 get rid of the USB dongle (which has been rumored)? Yes, thank you Apple for allowing piracy to once again make Logic the most widely used DAW!

How extensive is the change in Logic 8's new GUI? - Pretty extensive I'd say....verdict is still out on how much better it is, but the early reports seem to indicate that it's an improvement!


----------



## midphase (Sep 21, 2007)

Part 2:

New rumors right off the press: 

Lots of transparency effects with plugin windows as they float above the arrange window. When bypassed the plugin windows get even more transparent than when active. - This is actually True....although not as pronounced as it sounds.

All the plugins including VI instruments like Sculpture are in full surround - Yuppers....true also!

One window GUI (like Ableton LIVE) with collapsable elements of the window, left side is a browser, and bottom is an edit area. - Absolutely right on!

Full (true) 64bit floating point audio engine and mixer. - Verdict is still out on this one...it appears to be a sort of "hybrid" audio engine.

Everything is redesigned to improve workflow, the emphasis is on making everything fast and graphically streamlined. - Yuppers (I know, this one was a bit ambiguous).


----------



## midphase (Sep 21, 2007)

So what do you guys think? As far as I can see, the rumors were pretty right on for the most part! Not only were the speculations very accurate, but even the stuff that seemed pretty far fetched turned out to be fairly right on.

For me, this means that I will absolutely continue to follow rumor sites which, although often based on pure speculation, I do believe are able to gain access to some insider info from time to time. I suspect that Jay will disagree!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 21, 2007)

midphase @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> So what do you guys think? As far as I can see, the rumors were pretty right on for the most part! Not only were the speculations very accurate, but even the stuff that seemed pretty far fetched turned out to be fairly right on.
> 
> For me, this means that I will absolutely continue to follow rumor sites which, although often based on pure speculation, I do believe are able to gain access to some insider info from time to time. I suspect that Jay will disagree!



I have no idea what the rumor sites got right or wrong because I do not read them.

What I DO know is that many people on the web said that there would be no Logic 8 or it would be stripped down and called Garageband Pro, that there would be no Environment, that it would only run on Inel Macs, that it would require Leopard, that it would be 64 bit, etc. all of which was wrong.

Personally, I prefer to deal with reality, not speculation. You of course are free to make a different choice, Kays.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer to deal with speculation.

So what's coming in the next version?

1. Pictures of Jay and Kays (separately, not in flagrante delicto) in the track icon pallet.

2. It'll be a Pro Tools killer. All Digidesign employees will go to work for Apple.

3. Forget about 64 bits, it'll be 66 (because Steve Jobs is a Dylan fan).

4. Kays will think it's $100 too expensive.


----------

